# Replacement foam for instrument cases



## JTKeyes (Apr 30, 2017)

Hopefully this is a good place for this question. I searched both on google and in the forums and didn't see the question asked.

I've purchased several used indicators, calipers and mic's where the fitted foam is deteriorating to either powder or goo. I'm looking for something to replace it with that will last so that I don't have to do it over later.

Anyone have any suggestions? I though maybe the Kaizen stuff that FastCap offers, but didn't know if there were other options.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 30, 2017)

ToolGuyd.com has a write up on the Kaizen foam and is getting god reviews.
I have many vintage wood boxes that I line with felt and a few mics with a dense, custom cut foam.
I like the plastic Mitutoyo boxes with foam and the foam can be replaced over time, but  I've only used one dense black foam
from a company I can't recall. I look it up and post back.  Haven't used the Kaizen foam yet but it looks pretty good.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 30, 2017)

Polyethylene foam won't deteriorate like the urethane foams do.  It isn't a soft as the urethane but it is impervious to all solvents.

McMaster Carr sells it.
https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-foam-sheets/=17f8svn


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 30, 2017)

JTKeyes said:


> I've purchased several used indicators, calipers and mic's where the fitted foam is deteriorating
> Anyone have any suggestions? I though maybe the Kaizen stuff that FastCap offers, but didn't know if there were other options


That Kaizen foam is very similar to the foam inside older life jackets. Thats what i lined the drawers in my tool box with.
lk


----------



## JPMacG (May 7, 2017)

I have used felt with good results and it seems to hold up for many years.   I glue it on with contact cement.   I give it a few days before I put the indicator in- in case the volatiles are corrosive.


----------



## woodchucker (May 7, 2017)

I find the Kaizen to be way overpriced. just my opinion, but I would rather order from McMaster or other sources.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 7, 2017)

I agree with JP, I line my boxes with felt , but I have used foam rubber under the felt where I thought it may need it. I built custom breakdown gun cases out of walnut , red oak , and other woods. Even used lamb wool , shearling . The shearling would do well for mics and indicators. It has lanolin in it to prevent rust and won't scratch.


----------



## EmilioG (May 7, 2017)

I get some of my foam here:

http://www.atlasfoam.com/

Solid blocks in all type and thickness.  Prices are good.


----------



## gr8legs (May 7, 2017)

Low Density Polyethylene plank foam is what we use. The killer is freight - it weighs almost nothing but the boxes are huge so you end up paying 'dimensional weight' for freight. 

We use 3/4" thickness for product packaging and had to order about $150 worth to get the price down to a reasonable level including shipping. Comes either white or charcoal color - for tool cushioning I think the charcoal looks better.

Before we found an affordable local supplier we bought from a couple of different eBay sellers using a search for <http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=foam+plank&_sacat=0>

Of course, as always, YMMV

Stu


----------



## 4GSR (May 7, 2017)

We had some machined parts the customer wanted packed in a Craftsman tool box for shipping and storage.  At the time, we took a couple cans of foam insulation you get from the local box store.  Took a couple of small trash can liners, packed them around the parts. The parts were coated with some kind of perseverance spray like LPS-1 or 2.  Last, we filled the liners with the spray foam until we couldn't get any more into the bag.  Sealed off the bag after a while so the foam had a chance to cure.  It worked, wasn't the prettiest packing job, but it worked.


----------



## brino (May 7, 2017)

Lee Valley carries this:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=68754&cat=1,43326,68749

-brino


----------

